# Coolant Bottle Delete on a VRT?



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Looking to clean up the engine bay. 

My turbo is both oil and coolant fed. 

Anyone not running a coolant Bottle in their setup? 

Any difference in coolant temps? 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

I bought the whole setup installed it and removed it the same week. Way too much headache for me. Pain in the ass to fill and you can't check and see if your low on coolant easily. My thoughts were if it were a show car i would remove it however if you enjoy driving your car then I would keep it in.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

no overflow bottles means no track (unless you swap out your coolant for straight water)


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

Im not a turbo expert or anything but what about using a small radiator? Would this work?


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

VRsixGLI said:


> I bought the whole setup installed it and removed it the same week. Way too much headache for me. Pain in the ass to fill and you can't check and see if your low on coolant easily. My thoughts were if it were a show car i would remove it however if you enjoy driving your car then I would keep it in.


this. if it's a daily I wouldn't just cuz of the headaches. track / show car? sure.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

There has to be someone out there driving their coolant Bottle Deleted VR/VRT. Assuming the cooling system is at optimal performance, bled correctly, thermo works, fans work, etc.... What would someone need to do other than keep an eye on things like someone would normally do? 

Unless the cooling systems in a VR6 (since I've asked a specific motor related question) will not function correctly with the bottle deleted on a daily driver, I understand. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

Also I saw an new aftermarket bottle for the the VW's. I will have to search for it but would that be an option? I want to delete mine to clean the bay but until then, I just painted the bottle and then put a stainless steel cap cover on it.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thought of this myself but its nice to have. Just polish something to a mirror finish and no one will notice the coolant bottle. Thats what I did


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Think I'm going to keep the bottle but switch over to this one:

http://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS-Performance-Products/555/51139/10002/-1?parentProductId=


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I have the unpolished version of that bottle. I will not run without a bottle, I went through two heater cores in a year without a bottle installed. I will say if you get that bottle, don't buy the standard size gates cap they sell, the seal doesn't reach the lower flange in the reservoir and your overflow will be open all the time. I went to advance and bought a stant cap that fits properly.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

_muppet_ said:


> I have the unpolished version of that bottle. I will not run without a bottle, I went through two heater cores in a year without a bottle installed. I will say if you get that bottle, don't buy the standard size gates cap they sell, the seal doesn't reach the lower flange in the reservoir and your overflow will be open all the time. I went to advance and bought a stant cap that fits properly.


 Ever had any issues with cooling since switching to that reservoir? 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Bumping this.

Spring project.

- Sent from a Galaxy Note 2


----------

